# AD Tools?

## dspahn

Are there any GPL tools that can be used to manage AD from Gentoo? How about remote powershell? I have the ability to make those kinds of judgment calls at work, but I'd be hard-pressed to provide a justification for a software purchase to support my Gentoo addiction   :Very Happy:  . I know there are web tools available through AD if need be, just curious if there are any QT/GTK/etc apps as well.

I know it's a bit heretical to ask, but I'm just curious.

Thanks!

----------

## Syl20

What do you want to manage exactly ? I think Apache Directory Studio, for example, may be able to manage the "AD LDAP" tree. Some samba tools may be useful too...

----------

## dspahn

I manage the full environment, so anything from ADUC, Sites & Services, GPMC to file shares, server roles, etc. I'll check on the Apache Director Studio. I figure that most of this is easily managed through web tools Microsoft has published, which means most of the methods are probably exposed easily for a properly-motivated Linux programmer to access, so I'm curious what's out there. We are running everything from 2008 to 2012R2. AD is 2008R2.

----------

